# Custom Ball Valves



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

How many of you use custom handle ball valves?
I get mine from Plumb Master. 

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

We don't, but are thinking about it.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

What kind of quality are the valves?

We use cheap imports for "throw away" valves, and Nibco or Milwaukee for permanent valves, and we only use full port valves.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

The good Nibco or the crappy Nibco?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

22rifle said:


> The good Nibco or the crappy Nibco?


The good ones, made in Europe, not China.


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

The are full port. The nice thing is your min order has to be 30 mix or match.
Quality I think is good. Don't know if they are import or not.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Song Dog said:


> How many of you use custom handle ball valves?
> I get mine from Plumb Master.
> 
> In Christ,
> ...


Same here. I get most of my repair parts from Plumbmaster.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't do the ball valves, but I put stickers on Water Heaters, garburators and the like. The look just lke my business card


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I do the sticker thing as well. Depending on what company worked on it last I sometimes put ours over theirs:whistling2:


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

plumberman said:


> i Do The Sticker Thing As Well. Depending On What Company Worked On It Last I Sometimes Put Ours Over Theirs:whistling2:


No You Don't!!!!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Depending on what company.... Its all fair game. Believe me they do it alot more than I do.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

One up the competition in the sticker wars. Make one a bit bigger, make it a coupon for replacing the unit, make it bright orange and nice looking. Your customers will love it and even if they get a competitor in, they will often not allow him to remove or cover the sticker. I have heard some funny stories about that.

Try $15 on a disposer, $50 on a WH, or what ever.


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

:thumbup: Brilliant Idea!


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

I like that idea alot.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I will also leave cards when I go somewhere to eat and see a rival contractor working on something and tell the manager to call me if they cant fix the problem or do poor work. I have landed a few service contracts this way in the past couple of years.


----------



## TDB (Jun 25, 2008)

We are not allowed to remove or place over a competitors sticker. We just put them next to it. We are also not allowed to bad mouth other companies.


We stand by our work at that is all we need.


We have thought about the custome handle ball valves but decided against it. We were doubtful anybody would look at a shut off handle to get the name of a plumber  I suppose it may get an extra call or two...


I recently replaced a W/H that had a $50 rebate sticker on it from some other company... Guess it did not work


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

TDB said:


> We are not allowed to remove or place over a competitors sticker. We just put them next to it. We are also not allowed to bad mouth other companies.
> 
> :innocent: Good policy to always take the high road. Out of curiousity, once they use your company, do you ask the customer if they would mind you placing your sticker over a competitors? From a customer standpoint I would appreciate only looking at one sticker so I remember which guys were the good guys.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Plumbcrazy said:


> :innocent: Good policy to always take the high road. Out of curiousity, once they use your company, do you ask the customer if they would mind you placing your sticker over a competitors? From a customer standpoint I would appreciate only looking at one sticker so I remember which guys were the good guys.


I ALWAYS asked first, both to apply my stickers and to cover up the other guy's stickers. I had a lot of fun with it and my customers did too.


----------



## TDB (Jun 25, 2008)

No we don't ask. We put stickers on W/H, Boilers, F/A Furnaces, and Unit Heaters. We are required to is what the boss says 

I never had a customer say anything about me putting stickers on...


----------

